# Need help choosing 5.1 channel speakers



## hari1 (Jul 4, 2015)

I want to buy  5.1 channel speakers mostly for listening to music and connecting to my Samsung LED TV. My budget is atmost 7k.

I had ordered Logitech Z506 from Paytm earlier in Electronics sale but when I got it, I found that the speakers don't work at all.
Checking using an earphone in 3.5mm jack of the controller speaker showed that there is a power supply and sound flickering problem in the speaker.
Searching for 'Logitech Z506 not working' etc. shows that people are having such problems with this speaker since a long time but Logitech is still selling these speakers.
So I am not sure whether I should get its replacement or not as it may die again too.

Please suggest whether getting a replacement is a good idea or you have better options than this speaker? How about F&D F-3000U?
How would I get true 5.1 surround sound?


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 4, 2015)

Yup , i have also seen many complaints for this Logitech model inspect of great reviews on every site. Many people have reported that their Logitech Z506 starting creating problem just after 2 months of buying new one. Some user has reported that he has offered replacement which also got same issues just in 1 year of use.
and That's all i have heard on the basis of Google research which makes me think this model is not as reliable for long use or as it has started creating problems within 1 year or comes out to be "NON-WORKING" in brand new just unboxed models (kind of dead on arrival) though i don't if it's limit to this specific model or other logitech speakers also.

Other Experienced users may help selecting right model for you.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 4, 2015)

The problem isnt the logitech speaker, its paytm... those guys  do not send defective products back to companies when you return them, they just repackage them and send them to someone else..
My hostelmates have had a defective nikon D3100 from them whose lens was broken, never gonna purchase from that shitty site
bunch of butt-holes


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 4, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> The problem isnt the logitech speaker, its paytm... those guys  do not send defective products back to companies when you return them, they just repackage them and send them to someone else..
> My hostelmates have had a defective nikon D3100 from them whose lens was broken, never gonna purchase from that shitty site
> bunch of butt-holes


Well , they do send Sealed pack items by manufacturer then how do paytm itself make manufacturer sealed by themselves ?
and even if we consider it's paytm fault then what about google search result ?

Google "Logitech Z506 not working" and you'll find plenty of problems most of them stating same thing about "Stopped working" and like that.

If any Z506 user who has been using this system for long can share his experience


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 4, 2015)

that may be, but I can confirm that Paytm is a fraudulent site with as many cases of bad delivery as the problems with Logitech Z506.. you are better off purchasing this off Flipkart or Amazon


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 4, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> that may be, but I can confirm that Paytm is a fraudulent site with as many cases of bad delivery as the problems with Logitech Z506.. you are better off purchasing this off Flipkart or Amazon



You're still attacking paytm and defending Z506 again


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 4, 2015)

no im attacking paytm, thats it.. 
anything you buy, its better off purchasing off flipkart/amazon


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 4, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> no im attacking paytm, thats it..
> anything you buy, its better off purchasing off flipkart/amazon



Ignore Paytm and help OP with the "Problem" thing of Z506 model.
Have a look at google search result for the same .


----------



## hari1 (Jul 5, 2015)

[MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] I got Logitech Z506 at Rs.4,300 from Paytm and F&D one can be bought from Snapdeal for about the same price. Then which would be better between these two speakers based on sound quality, reliability and after sales service?


----------



## hari1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Bump
Rate according to audio quality.
Logitech Z506
F&D F3000(U/F) (What's the difference)
F&D F6000


----------



## ratul (Jul 13, 2015)

Can't say about others, but i have Z506, and i am satisfied with it, nothing to boast about, just good for the asking price <₹5k (got them for ₹4.7k).


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 17, 2015)

ratul said:


> Can't say about others, but i have Z506, and i am satisfied with it, nothing to boast about, just good for the asking price <₹5k (got them for ₹4.7k).


how's the bass ? if it's like window shaking bass ?


----------



## ratul (Jul 17, 2015)

akii17kr said:


> how's the bass ? if it's like window shaking bass ?



can be depending on the songs, but that ruins the musicality in music and voice clarity in movies, i keep the bass knob at about 40%, anything higher than that is too much bass for me either in music or movies, so it's upto you how you like it, i'd say these have much more bass than needed.


----------

